# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  أجب عن القضية التالية ....(جرائم الرشوة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

وعد (أ) الذي يعمل مدرسا في قسم القانون الجنائي بكلية  الحقوق أحد الطلاب بأن 

يزيد درجاته في مادة المرافعات وأخذ مقابلا لذلك تمثل في مبلغ من النقود 

... فهل يسأل (أ) عن جريمة رشوة؟ أجب مع ذكر الأسانيد القانونية!

وهل يختلف رأيك إذا أقنع (أ) الطالب بأنه يعمل كعضو في كنترول الفرقة الثالثة ويقوم برصد الدرجات؟

----------


## shimaa fadel

نصت الماده (103) من قانون العقوبات على انه " لاتقع جريمه الرشوه الا من موظف عام مختص ) فالمرتشى فى جريمه الرشوه هو موظف عام وتوافر فيه شرط الاختصاص . ومعنى هذا ان جريمه الرشوه يلزم لوقوعها توافر شرطين :
1_ ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام 
2_ ان يكون هذا الفاعل مختصا بالعمل المطلوب 

ووفقا لذلك لايسال (أ) عن جريمه الرشوه لانه لا يتوافر فيه شرط الاختصاص 

اما اذا اقنع (أ) الطالب بانه يعمل كعضو فى كنترول الفرقه الثالثه ويقوم برصد الدرجات فاننا فى هذه الحاله نكون امام حاله زعم بالاختصاص ، حيث تقضى القاعده العامه بعدم وقوع جريمه الرشوه الا اذا كان الموظف مختصا ومع ذلك فان المشرع قد خرج على هذه القاعده ونص على وقوع جريمه الرشوه فى حالتين على الرغم من عدم اختصاص الموظف بالعمل المطلوب . هاتان الحالتان هما 
1_ حاله الزعم بالاختصاص
2_ حاله الاعتقاد الخاطىء بالاختصاص 
وبناء على ذلك يسال (أ) عن جريمه الرشوه ، حيث ان قانون العقوبات ينص فى الماده (103) منه صراحه على سريان احكام الرشوه بالنسبه للموظف الذى يزعم ان العمل او الامتناع من اختصاصه

----------


## shimaa fadel

اتمنى ان الاجابه تكون صحيحه وياريت لو حضرتك تعرفينى اخطائى فى طريقه الحل ان وجدت

----------


## اسراء الماحى

*- أولا : الأسانيد القانونية                                                                                                             تثير وقائع هذه القضية الآتى : -                                                                                                  1- المقصود بجريمة الرشوة :                                                                                                    جريمة الرشوة هى جريمة الموظف العام الذى يطلب أو يأخذ أو يقبل عطيه أو وعدا أو فائدة من صاحب المصلحة فى مقابل أن يقوم بعمل من اعمال وظيفته أو يمتنع عن أداء عمل أو يخل بواجبات وظيفته .                                                  2- الشروط المفترضه أو المسبقه على جريمة الرشوة .... لابد من توافر شرطان وهما :                                      - أولا: أن يكون الفاعل موظف عام .                                                                                             - ثانيا : شرط الاختصاص وهو ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختصا بالعمل ولا يشترط بأن يقوم بالعمل كاملا فقد يكون عمل جزئى ، ويدخل ايضا فى دائرة الاختصاص الزعم بالاختصاص ولكن يشترط فى الزعم بالاختصاص أن يكون قابلا للتصديق من جانب الشخص العادى ( الراشى ) فلا تقع جريمة الرشوة اذا كان الزعم غير قابلا للتصديق من جانب الشخص العادى ، ويدخل أيضا فى دائرة الاختصاص الاعتقاد الخاطئ بالاختصاص .                                                                   - ثانيا: التطبيق                                                                                                                     يتضح من الأسانيد القانونية السابقة الآتى :                                                                                        1- ( أ ) لا يسأل عن جريمة رشوة بالرغم من أنه زعم بالاختصاص وأنه يستطيع ان يزيد من درجات الطالب فى مادة المرافعات وأخذ مقابلا لذلك ولكن يشترط فى الزعم بالاختصاص ان يكون قابلا للتصديق من جانب الشخص العادى ( الطالب) ولكن هنا الزعم بالاختصاص من جانب ( أ ) لم يكن قابلا للتصديق من جانب الطالب وبالتالى لاتقع هنا جريمة الرشوة .                                                                                                                        2- يختلف الرأى السابق اذا اقنع ( أ ) الطالب بأنه يعمل كعضو فى كنترول الفرقة الثالثة ويقوم برصد الدرجات ففى هذه الحالة يسأل (أ ) عن جريمة الرشوة لانه زعم بالأختصاص وزعم بالاختصاص هنا قابلا للتصديق من جانب الشخص العادى وهو الطالب فالطالب هنا يستطيع ان يصدق انه يمكن ( أ) ان يزيد من درجاته لزعمه بأنه عضو فى كنترول الفرقة الثالثة ويقوم برصد الدرجات فهنا يسأل (أ) عن جريمة الرشوة .*

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## kaderinos

شكرا على هذه الافادة والتميز

----------


## Ahmed211

اشكرك علي المعلومات الرائعة ...

----------

